# Looking for a judge



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

We are still looking for a person that can judge market goats at our jackpot show. The show is June 5, 2010 and the market goat show will start I believe around 9:30 or so. I will have to get a better estimation. 

We will pay $150 and a hotel if needed. 

It is at the El Paso County Fairgrounds in Calhan, CO


Please help!


----------

